# LR face recognition - one person



## NJohnston (Dec 12, 2017)

Hey there, I was wondering if there's a way to ask LR to search for only one specific person in my catalogue of tens of thousands. I've seeded it by identifying the person a few times, but the problem is I have over 300,000 photographs of mostly events (read: many faces in each photograph), so LR is taking days to look at all the faces in all the pictures. I just need this one guy. 

Can I get LR to look for only who it thinks is one specific person?

Thanks!

Operating System: OSX 10.10.5
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): CC


----------



## tspear (Dec 12, 2017)

Not exactly. As you train Lr it will get closer. But it really is not the most accurate. 
Using the people view, you will likely see the one person you want listed first with question marks where Lr finds images that may be a potential match. Note: there may be other images, where Lr did not find him.

Tim


----------



## NJohnston (Dec 12, 2017)

Yea, I've been slogging through it, slowly training LR. Of course, with over a quarter million images to read, it's ssssssslllllooooooooowwwww......


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 12, 2017)

It wouldn't make a lot of difference anyway. Even if you could ask this, then Lightroom would still have to go through all the faces in all the images to see if a face belongs to this person.


----------



## NJohnston (Dec 12, 2017)

Sorry, I didn't think it through.

I know it has to look at all the faces in order to recognize them. But I don't want to have to scan through the bajillion pictures of other people who are not even false-positives that LR offers up and tell it to ignore them. I just want it to offer me only people who it thinks might be the person I want, not simply every person in the library because it's in face recognition mode. So it's more, the time I have to take to sort out those who aren't even on the list.

Like, I want LR to only look for people it thinks are, or might be, Bob. Don't show me Bob, and all 450,000 other faces, recognize them as faces, and then make me sort through them all looking for Bob.

Make sense?


----------



## tspear (Dec 12, 2017)

NateDawgG said:


> Sorry, I didn't think it through.
> 
> I know it has to look at all the faces in order to recognize them. But I don't want to have to scan through the bajillion pictures of other people who are not even false-positives that LR offers up and tell it to ignore them. I just want it to offer me only people who it thinks might be the person I want, not simply every person in the library because it's in face recognition mode. So it's more, the time I have to take to sort out those who aren't even on the list.
> 
> ...


Yes. But that is not how it works.

Tim

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJohnston (Dec 12, 2017)

Thank Tim, you're a big help.


----------



## NJohnston (Dec 13, 2017)

So on to the next question:

Can I edit out names associated with people from previous jobs so they stop being suggested when I run face recognition in LR?


----------



## NJohnston (Dec 13, 2017)

NM - I found it. They're in the keyword list. I thought the faces tags were stashed in a different location....


----------

